# Deep Tracks - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - "Déjà Vu" - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

*Deep Tracks - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - "Déjà Vu" - Choose your favourites...*

View attachment 105728


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the album in question.

Please *choose up to seven selections* for this particular poll.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - "Déjà Vu" -

""Déjà Vu" is the second album by trio Crosby, Stills & Nash, and their first as a quartet with Neil Young. It was released in March 1970 by Atlantic Records.

In 2003, the album was ranked #148 on Rolling Stone magazine's list of the 500 greatest albums of all time. Certified septuple platinum by RIAA, the album's sales currently sit at over 8 million copies. It remains the highest-selling album of each member's career to date."

Three non-album tracks have been added to the poll selections due to their relevance and inclusion in the group's repertoire when touring. Each appeared on the live CSNY album "Four-Way Street" which was released in 1971.

"At the time "Four-Way Street" was recorded, tensions between the band members were high, with their dressing-room fights becoming the stuff of rock legend, even being referenced by Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention in their 1971 LP Fillmore East - June 1971. The tensions led to CSNY dissolving shortly after the recording of 4 Way Street; they would reconvene for a stadium tour in the summer of 1974. The next release of new studio material by the group proper would not be until CSN in 1977, without Neil Young."

""Chicago" (often listed as "Chicago / We Can Change the World") is a song written by Graham Nash for his solo debut "Songs for Beginners". CSN and CSNY still play the song live.

"Right Between The Eyes" - written by Graham Nash.

"Ohio" is a protest song and counterculture anthem written and composed by Neil Young in reaction to the Kent State shootings of May 4, 1970, and performed by Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young. It was released as a single, backed with Stephen Stills's "Find the Cost of Freedom", peaking at number 14 on the US Billboard Hot 100 and number 16 in Canada."

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

"Carry On" -






"Teach Your Children" -






"Almost Cut My Hair" -






"Helpless" -






"Woodstock" -






"Déjà Vu" -






"Our House" -






"4 + 20" -






"Country Girl (Whiskey Boot Hill, Down Down Down, Country Girl (I Think You're Pretty)" -






"Everybody I Love You" -






"Chicago" -






"Right Between The Eyes" -






"Ohio" -


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A wonderful album. I am almost immune to musically-induced nostalgia, but CS&N can bring me perilously close to it and to an immersion--undoubtedly inaccurate--in the aura of the 1970s. In a sense, CS&N carry forward the _Sehnsucht_ that was a key part of the attraction of some 1950s pop (including doo-***), and 1960s Sunshine Pop (including the Beach Boys). Now a little older, a little wiser, CS&N worked that same fertile seam throughout their illustrious career, and Déjà Vu is a very strong link in that chain.


----------

